# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Grzybica?Drożdżyca?Pomocy!

## Tomek1234

Witam,
mam ogromny problem i nie wiem jak z niego wybrnąć, przeszukałem prawie wszystko w internecie i coś wiem, ale chce sie poradzić.
Od kilku dni w okolicach krocza jak również na jądrach moja skóra zrobiła sie chropka- utworzyły sie małe (nie wiem jak to określić) białe wypustki-takie jak po ugryzieniu komara, dodatkowo mam w tej okolicy bardzo uciążliwe swędzenie oraz co najgorsze, bardzo nieprzyjemny i intensywny zapach tak jakby drożdży. I cały czas mam w tej okolicy mokro od potu i nawet jak dotykam właśnie tej zapalnej okolicy krocza czuje, że moja skróra jest bardziej ciepła od reszty ciała. Ide do lekarza tak czy tak, tylko niestety dopiero za 3 dni. Pomóżcie jakoś, jak to sie leczy, co to jest, ile trwa leczenie i jak sie to odbywa. Jeszcze powiem jedno, mam od kilku lat tą samą partnerke, także od niej nie mogłem sie zarazić. W tym momencie, nie bedzie miedzy nami żadnego kontaktu, bo wiem że mógłym ją zarazić.
Dziekuje za wszelką pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Opisane objawy rzeczywiście najprawdopodobniej świadczą o infekcji grzybiczej. Dermatolog obierze odpowiednie postępowanie, prawdopodobnie zaleci stosowanie miejscowo kremu lub maści, a także ogólnie tabletek. Grzybice zwykle dość dobrze się leczą, ważne by pamiętać o utrzymywaniu higieny zakażonego miejsca, noszenie przewiewnej bielizny oraz unikaniu wilgoci, która sprzyja rozwojowi grzyba. Do czasu wyleczenia należy unikać kontaktów seksualnych.

----------


## julek

Na tej stronie masz informację o grzybicy u mężczyzn : Skuteczne zwalczanie grzybicy - objawy grzybicy , rodzaje grzybicy, leczenie grzybicy - kuracje oczyszczające . Ale również zalecam wizytę u lekarza, żeby nie dopuścić do powiększenia się pasożytów w organizmie.

----------


## Izaaaa

Wypróbuj ParaProteX, sama zmagałam się z ta choroba bardzo często, ale od czasu, gdy go stosuję nie ma nawrotów, dlatego polecam.

----------

